# RIA parts interchange



## chainsaw (May 24, 2011)

I have a ria with a 3" barrel and was needing to know if and what aftermarket parts fit it.I want to put a Colt commander style hammer on mine and want to know if wilson parts will fit.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

chainsaw said:


> I have a ria with a 3" barrel and was needing to know if and what aftermarket parts fit it.I want to put a Colt commander style hammer on mine and want to know if wilson parts will fit.


This forum has a group dedicated to RIA 1911 owners -- it probably has all the info you need. The M1911 Pistols Organization Forums Site -


----------

